# How does it Work?: Quartz Anniversary Clock Rotating Balls



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm afraid that I cheated and instead of bravely buying and setting up a vintage mechanical anniversary clock, I opted for a pre-owned Avia Quartz example. When I bought it, neither myself nor the charity shop knew if it was working. The battery was well within date, but nothing seemed to be happening. However, I took the plunge and came home with my prize, having also bought a new battery. The clock was made in West Germany and I reckon it dates to about the early or mid 1980s.

A page from the Argos catalogue for Autumn/Winter 1983. Clock number 1 is an Acctim mechanical anniversary clock, while the other anniversary clocks are all quartz. Note that there is an Avia Quartz example at number 5 on the page (pic from Retromash-issuu):









The clock itself has three adjustable feet and I soon had it sitting at a suitable angle on a cabinet in my room. The piece is in very nice condition and sports a plexiglas dome. Once the new battery was inserted, the clock worked, and it is now going strong. In looking at it, I have been prompted to wonder just how the four balls suspended by a thread work. As with a mechanical anniversary clock, the balls rotate one way and then the other, and although one has the gentle ticking of the clock itself, the balls rotate silently.

I wonder if one of our electronic clock whizz-kids could tell me how the rotating ball feature works in a quartz anniversary clock.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

[IMG alt="400 Day Clock Suspension Unit 52A - PERRIN" data-ratio="100.00"]https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1540/3547/products/78.260-600_600x600.jpg?v=1570020998[/IMG]

The middle prong connects with a cog in the movement that pushes it, thus causing the spring to move the balls one way, as the balls spin one way then back again the cog pushes the pin again, etc etc.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

I think the length of the ribbon creates the spin time of the four balls and it works in resonance with the timing of the gentle nudges from the timepiece.

I don't think the spinning of the balls correct or control the mechanism they just.. resonate.. this way and that way in time with the mechanism because the potential spin is calculated to be as close to the timing as possible.

Its late at night.. its past beer o'clock.. and I hope this makes sense and I'm correct 

I may be wrong, it happens often.. but even a stopped clock tells the right time twice a day.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. I also came to the conclusion that the rotating balls feature was just a decorative device rather than having any meaningful purpose in regulating the clock. I must say that it does look nice and keeps excellent time.


----------

